# Neue Trailblockaden im Taunus



## nikolauzi (6. Oktober 2010)

War eben oben und es sind neue Trailblockaden im Taunus aufgetaucht:
Am Lipstempel sind nun auch die Traileinstiege aufwärts und ebenso abwärts durch Bäume blockiert
Die Dinger sind eher massiver, also unwahrscheinlich, daß die von Wanderern gelegt wurden. Weiß da einer mehr zu?

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Marko S (6. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du die rechts und links an der Waldautobahn meinst, also nicht direkt an Aussichtspunkt sondern da wo der Trail auf den breiten Weg kommt,
dann liegen die schon ein paar Wochen da.
Aber das sind nicht die einzigen Blockaden die in der letzten Zeit errichtet wurden.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich verfolge die diversen Themen über die "Trailblockaden" schon seid Monaten und da ich selbst oft am Feltberg unterwegs bin hat es mich auch extrem geärgert. Seid ich allerdings vor ca. 2 Wochnen ein "Seminar" zum Motorsägenschein hatte habe ich mir vom Seminarleiter mal erklären lassen, wieso der Forst sämtliche alten Trails, Wanderwege etc. blockiert. Der Naturschutz und der bundesweiter Forst will nach und nach erreichen, dass ein "natürlicher" Wald entsteht und nur noch die Rückewege -Forstautobahnen- von Wanderern und Radfahrern genutzt werden. Es ist nur bei Ausnahmen dann noch erlaubt ausgeschilderte Wege zu benutzen. Deshalb auch die Blockade der Rinne an der Burg Frankenstein! 

Es bringt also nichts sich hier immer wieder mit den Förstern anzulegen, sondern eher nach einer Lösung und einem gemeinsamen Weg zu suchen...

Ein Hoch auf unseren Naturschutz...


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. Oktober 2010)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> ...vom Seminarleiter mal erklären lassen, wieso der Forst sämtliche alten Trails, Wanderwege etc. blockiert. Der Naturschutz und der bundesweiter Forst will nach und nach erreichen, dass ein "natürlicher" Wald entsteht ...



Das hat er wohl direkt dem PR-Material des hessischen Forstes entnommen oder wie?  _Der_ staatliche Forst, der einen echten, natürlichen Wald entstehen lassen will muss noch gegründet werden. Das Studium des örtlichen Forstrechts reicht aus um die wahren Beweggründe zu sehen.

Die einzigen echten Wälder in Deutschland gibts im Naturschutzegebiet des bayerischen Waldes und in der Gemeinde Hümmel auf Initiative des ehemals staatlichen Försters Wohlleben. Der hat auch ein äußerst informatives Buch zu diesem Thema geschrieben.


----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2010)

und weil der forst so lieb und nett und naturverbunden ist fährt er auf dem weg zum trailblockieren mit dem harvester. sehr glaubhaft, was du dir da hast auftischen lassen.


----------



## powderJO (18. Oktober 2010)

"der naturschutz" â wer soll das Ã¼berhaupt sein?


----------



## sipaq (18. Oktober 2010)

Hessen-Forst bekommt vom hessischen Staat klare Gewinnvorgaben. Mit einem "natuerlichen" Wald sind die nicht zu erreichen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. Oktober 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> "der naturschutz"  wer soll das überhaupt sein?



Wie, kennste nich? Das ist einer der bekanntesten und besten Schauspieler unserer Zeit! Hast bestimmt schon was von ihm gesehen. Seine Groupies sind ja auch ständig in den Medien.


----------



## RedRum05 (20. Oktober 2010)

Maggo schrieb:


> und weil der forst so lieb und nett und naturverbunden ist fährt er auf dem weg zum trailblockieren mit dem harvester. sehr glaubhaft, was du dir da hast auftischen lassen.



Ich habe nur das weiter gegeben, was mir erzählt wurde. Glücklich ist der Forst übrigens mit den Vorgaben auch nicht, da sie nicht mehr genügend Holz aus einem Waldstück bekommen. Zum Thema Bayerischer Wald: das habe ich auch schon gesehen, gelesen! Ein vollkomen natürlicher Wald ist in der heutigen Zeit auch nicht mehr möglich ... oder wollt ihr wieder in Stein gemeiselt eure Nachrichten verschicken, etc. Die eine Seite erzählt es so, die andere eben wie anders. Jeder versucht sich zu verteidigen... 

Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass es nichts bringt sich mit dem Forst oder Naturschutz anzulegen. Ist leider wie mit den Lehrern früher, man hatte vielleicht Recht, aber die waren trotzdem am lenkeren Hebel!


----------



## powderJO (20. Oktober 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wie, kennste nich? Das ist einer der bekanntesten und besten Schauspieler unserer Zeit! Hast bestimmt schon was von ihm gesehen. Seine Groupies sind ja auch ständig in den Medien.



der arme. muss echt für jeden mist seine fresse hinhalten und bekommt zum dank auch noch ärger mit uns mountainbikern. 


@ redrum - das jemand so was erzählt, glaube ich ja. was ich nicht glauben kann, ist, dass sich jemand so was erzählen lässt. es sei denn, er war die letzten 50 jahre nicht mehr in irgendeinem wald...


----------

